# Okay RTFer's....who here is on or has been on a weight loss journey? GDG!



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I know there are some RTF'ers who are on a journey to better health...
Thought it would be cool to share stories....they whys, whats, hows and all that stuff.... It's nice to have a 'support group' of people who are along similar journeys..and I think even nicer when those are people who have other similar interests. 

I began my journey to better health in Nov....Was tired of not taking care of myself, really not caring about myself...So I started exercising regularly and eating better....

I have lost 37 lb since November ... thought I'd met my goal a couple of weeks ago, but think I'd like to lose another 5 lb or so...

How I have done it......I work out 5-6 days a week..go to the gym or jog/ride bike if the weather is good...Joining the gym has been one of the BEST choices! For one, I am paying near 90/mo to be a member, so I want to make sure I am getting my money's worth, and for two, it seems to help keep me motivated to see other people working out, too....Will be entering my first sprint triathalon in about three weeks..(scary...LOL)

..and I make MUCH better choices regarding the food I put into my body...Most of the time! Less carbs, waaaay less sugar, more fruits and veggies...not as much eating out, and when I do, I usually choose salad...

Mostly the journey has taught me that changing my mind - the way I think the way I make choices and the choices I make - is what it's all about...

Cheers!
Juli


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

I have diabetes so its importanat to stay healthy. We bought a treadmill for Xmas I walk 7 days a week for an hour and a half. Since Jan 1st I have lost 36 lbs. 10 more lbs I will be at goal weight! I eat a lot of friut cut out the sweets sodas etc... I love turkey so most of my meals are turkey and a veggie Good luck in your triathalon


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

last year fathers day weekend I stopped at Mike Coutu's place to buy a puppy.
On the way home I stopped at the WAl-mart and purchased a bathroom scale.
I weighed 300 lbs last fathers day weekend. I am at 220 lbs this a.m.
work in progress. 
fun having folk I see 2-3 times a year at field tests introduce themselves as if we have never met.
　
.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

That is really awesome Cyndi! Sounds like you have had a terrific journey so far... have you logged how many miles in all you've walked, since starting?

Thanks for the good luck! 

Juli


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have..I went to Idaho in Dec and noticed a couple of my goose hunting pals looked like they lost a ton of weight, so while sitting in the blind we discussed their "secret"..I had ballooned to a hefty 235 lbs and needed to make a change..I tried a paleo primal diet with mixed results and I was going to the gym regularly, but no real results..

Their diet was the Sacred Heart Diet, which is basically a vegetable soup diet, steak once a week and eliminating, bread,potatoes, and sugar from your diet..definitely a lifestyle change...I am down to 205, not really vegetarian but close, I dont eat potatoes, bread, very little pasta (unless Mary Kent makes me her fabulous lasagna when I'm in Boise) and only eat brown rice, no white rice at all..instead of snacking on cookies and pastries I snack on fruit (mangoes, fuji apples,bananas)

Still go to the gym 3-5 days a week doing mainly cardio work, just some light machine work to strengthen muscles I use to shoot my bow...my cardiologist has taken me off of all but one of the high blood pressure meds I was on...still try the P90X workout when I feel frisky but nowhere as fit as my brother...my goal of 195 is well within reach..went from wearing size 38 jeans down to a 34....

hardest thing to give up...the muffin or scone with my Starbucks or going to SmashBurger or Five Guys burgers


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> last year fathers day weekend I stopped at Mike Coutu's place to buy a puppy.
> On the way home I stopped at the WAl-mart and purchased a bathroom scale.
> I weighed 300 lbs last fathers day weekend. I am at 220 lbs this a.m.
> work in progress.
> ...


 
That is amazing Ken! 
It must be quite fun to 'reintroduce' yourself...


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Sweet Bon! Sounds like it has been a great journey for you ....Must be nice not to be on the BP meds! bet that made the doc happy too. LOL...

Juli


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

AWESOME job to all!

Pretty Hot And Tastey Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I started at 208 lbs at the beginning of Febuary....that's the biggest/sloppiest I had ever been. My wife and I bought P90X and along with that, started eating MUCH healthier. After the first 30 days I was down to 198 and had lost 4 inches on my waist...so had my wife. 2 weeks later I hurt my back and kept trying to work through it. After a couple of attempts I eventually had to take 2 1/2 weeks off. I started back ALL the way from the beginning and am in my "first" week. Right now I weigh 192 and am wearing pants that I haven't worn in over 3 years.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Juli H said:


> Sweet Bon! Sounds like it has been a great journey for you ....Must be nice not to be on the BP meds! bet that made the doc happy too. LOL...
> 
> Juli


it has definitely brightened my outlook on myself...my cardiologist was very impressed and said he wished more of his patients would make the changes I did...the only tough thing is when I am on the road, hard to take a crock pot on the road...I cheated while in SLC during the trial, ate at Five Guys and had a double cheeseburger...no fries


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to weigh 280#'s +.
I wore size 42" waist pants.
I bent over to tie my boots one day and lost my breath.
As a former D-1 collegiate athlete, I was ashamed.
I went back to basics.

Started on an Atkins diet, and I eliminated sugar.
Soda, doughnuts etc.

Went to the gym and started lifting like a mad man.
I go 4 days a week still and I don't run.

Got down to 215#'s.
Pants waist 36".
(sometimes 38 cause I am old now and like a scosh more room;-))

I have kept it off for 6 plus years.
I am at 225#'s now, but I did build back a bit of muscle.
I feel healthier at 59 almost 60 than I did at 40-45.

Good luck to you on your goals, and don't ever give up!!


stan b


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome to hear of everyone's success! 
Bon - I have found that it's okay to eat the things I would normally not choose for myself.....to allow that 'permission'..not feel guilty about it... I am still, however, building up the Carl's Jr Guacamole burger..with fries... LOL


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Juli H said:


> I began my journey to better health in Nov*....Was tired of not taking care of myself,* really not caring about myself...So I started exercising regularly and eating better....
> 
> I..*and I make MUCH better choices regarding the food* I put into my body...Most of the time! Less carbs, waaaay less sugar, more fruits and veggies...not as much eating out, and when I do, I usually choose salad...
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic life change for you, and the bold parts of the above quotes are the most important part of your journey. Keep at it.


----------



## Cowgirlnca (Oct 6, 2009)

I did the atkins diet as well and have lost 47 lbs. I exercised a lot, that was three years ago, I even ran the 5k Big Sur Mud Run. I quite smoking 1.5 yrs ago and have since put on 20 lbs. Time to step it up again.

I have a driod phone and an app on there called Cardio Trainer, it tracks my miles and routes, I love it and it was a real motivater for me to do better each time I would go walking/running.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Constant battle. Eating is my drug of choice. You can tell how good my life is going by my pant size.

When things are great and stress is minimized, i focus on lifting weights are cardio. When things are bad, i eat and sleep.

I started at nearly 300lbs in 2002. Down to 200lbs by 2004... now i float between 225-240. About 210lbs is ideal for my frame.

The sucky part is that weight loss comes easy to me... all i have to do is put down the fork and the pounds fall off.

While my stress level is at an all time high right now, i have forced myself to go back to the gym. I turn my phone off, turn my jam up, and take out my frustration on the iron.

On the days i skip the gym, i go hit 50 golf balls at the driving range - just to do something active.

Ken - my friend - i am super proud of you. That is an incredible accomplishment.

SM


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Started out the year at 325 plus I'm close to getting into the 280's but the goal is to get into the 250's. Pretty much on the Atkins diet and watching portion control. I still indulge but try to keep it under control and stay away from the vending machines at work. My weakness is beer....


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

how about sharing some of the foods (recipes) for us culinary challenged folks. also what type restaurants are best for eating healthy on the road?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Ken, 
What is your secret? What did you do to make that great life change?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

For those of you that like turkey but dont like the salt I eat Dietz and Watson its sold here in Albertsons its a gourmet lite low salt turkey. I keep it in the fridge and nibble on it all day. I also eat alot of strawberries and drink hot green tea. My diabetes h1c is under 6 so thats good control thanks to diet and exercise. I never logged my walking miles but its an average of 4 miles a day 7 days a week I walk on an elevation of 4.5 and a speed of 3.5


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Seven years ago I weighed 190 ish pounds and had two heart attacks; a wonderful motivator to do something other than sit in aircraft, sit in cars, drink like a lunatic and sleep badly.

Post surgery the much maligned National Health Service did a brilliant job of changing my lifestyle through dietary advice, cardiac exercise, and psychological support. I don't diet as such, just eat sensibly and drink in moderation. I love my pint of Bass or Pedigree, but really it's only high days and holidays when I have one or five.

Now around 150 lbs (I'm 5 10") in the gum and pool three times a week, and fitter than most my age. Physical workouts are a great mental booster.

Well done the rest of you ....

Eug

I know there is a typo but I thought "gum" was funny so I left it.


----------



## Jason B (Sep 1, 2009)

I started about the middle of last week. I am right at 200 pounds and would like to be around 160. I am just sick of being out of shape. Maybe I am getting to the age where I realize I lived a pretty fun/crazy/wild life and it is time to slow down and take care of myself. 

My biggest weaknesses are starchy foods (I love potatoes and rice) and I am a grilling machine. I will cook on the grill most of the week. And that is a good thing right?? Well, it is very difficult for me to sit by the grill or smoker and not enjoy a nice cold one or two or three..... I luckily have no junk food addictions such as cookies or ice cream and stuff and I already love veggies, grilled, steamed or whatever. I just need to grill healthier food, lay off the suds and get my butt up. 

I have always loved cycling and recently bought a new bike. Did a 7 miler on Monday and it felt good to be worn down from physical activity. So, we will see how it goes.


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

Started at 309lbs last year and
I'm down to 220. My goal is 205lbs. Its been a journey but Im glad I've been able to keep at it. The main thing for me is weighing weekly. If I am up 3lbs in a week its easy to adjust and get back on track. If I wait a few weeks its harder.
Great job everyone!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2labs said:


> Ken,
> What is your secret? What did you do to make that great life change?


portion control, that was all. 


.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I bought a mountain bike and started riding it last May. I tried to ride at least 3x per week. Group rides are good because they have a definite start time, so you make yourself go...also there is some accountability with the group ("Hey, where were you Monday night?"). I didn't go on a specific diet, I just cut out anything sweet and tried to be smart about what I was eating. I was also lifting weights (upper body since the bike was doing lower body) like a sonofagun and eventually started doing the ab routine from P90X (ab ripper X). I bought a "trailer bike" and started towing my daughter around behind me...it was like running with ankle weights on. When I rode alone after that I felt like my bike didn't weigh anything. Eventually I put a little faster tires on my mountain bike and started going on group road rides and I was keeping up with (or passing) a lot of the road bikes. The scales said I lost 20 lbs., but I know I lost more fat than that. My calves and quads (front of thigh) got huge and defined from the cycling and I made gains in the upper body too from lifting, but no way to quantify how many pounds of muscle I may have gained. I went from tight 38 blue jeans to loose 36's and was close to getting in to 34's. I started at 224 and my goal had been to lose about 34 lbs. and if I had done it in this manner I would have been lean and mean at 190 lbs.

In the fall they cancelled one of the group road rides due to daylight savings time, plus I started skipping the Saturday morning ride to go hunting instead and since I wasn't sacrificing physically any more I started eating poorly again too. I gained 16 of 20 lbs. back.

I started riding and lifting again in Feb. this year and bought a road bike in April. I was on track to set a personal best for miles in a month in April. On April 21 I was on a group road ride and was the victim of a hit and run accident (with a car). In spite of my helmet I got a concussion and 14 staples in the back of my head. I still have headaches, dizziness and vertigo (2 different types of dizziness) as a result of the concussion. I can't ride my bikes and I am ballooning back up I'm sure. I'm scared to get on the scales. I can't wait for the concussion symptoms to subside so I can start riding again.

If you are considering riding a bike for fitness, your local bike shops likely have some fun group rides you can join in on. We are fortunate to have 2 local bike shops and they both host a number of group rides each week including trail rides, cart path rides (Peachtree City has over 200 miles of paved cart paths which are used by golf carts, bicycles and foot traffic) and road rides. The group rides are fun, the people encourage you and the fixed start times help insure that you really do it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> portion control, that was all.
> 
> 
> .


so does that mean a short stack of pancakes with your syrup, as opposed to a tall stack with butter, eggs and bacon/sausage...does your syrup come in a "lite" version


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I need to lose weight. I am not "severely overweight" but I don't like where I am and I want to lose 20-25Lbs. I am extremely impressed with what others here have lost and need that motivation. 

I say I have a 'see food' diet, and very little motivation, other than desire. Portion control is where I need to be. I started using "Sensa". It is supposed to help you feel more full sooner so you eat less. I do think it works. I just need to learn to push my plate away. I am so bad at that. 

I would love to do more exercise just not enough hours in the day. I get up at 4:45 M-F for work. I can't do earlier. M-W I don't get home until after 8PM, I still have to eat dinner and I go to bed between 9-10. Thursday thru Sun, I am working 4 dogs. When I walk my dogs we go about 4 miles, I only do one at a time. So I am getting exercise (oh M-W are dog related activities after work as well). I am thinking I need to get my Nordic Track out and even if I spent 10 min a night on it, would be different exercise. I hate my pants are getting so tight. I will say all my weight is between my hips and shoulders. 

I hope putting stuff out there in print will help me motivate.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Juli H said:


> I know there are some RTF'ers who are on a journey to better health...
> Thought it would be cool to share stories....they whys, whats, hows and all that stuff.... It's nice to have a 'support group' of people who are along similar journeys..and I think even nicer when those are people who have other similar interests.
> 
> I began my journey to better health in Nov....Was tired of not taking care of myself, really not caring about myself...So I started exercising regularly and eating better....
> ...


Me too, and when I look at food I say to myself: Do I want to wear that?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

80 pounds lost since Feb.14, 2010. Weight watchers, same food I have always eaten just less...amd more fruits and veggies. Working on attitude as well, its been easier in some regards to get skinny. No one recognizes me anymore. Thats been kind of fun. Going for another 10, then I will decide if I am going for more. Oy-new job since september, new wetland, breeding Weezie......good thing I am thinner and have more energy.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Me too, and when I look at food I say to myself: Do I want to wear that?


Great idea! I am going to borrow this one!

Thanks,

lesa c


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have lost 60 lbs since last summer. I am down to my 10th grade weight. I was 205 when i played football in 10th grade and I was 240-245 when I played football, wrestling, and lax my junior and senior year. Right now I am 227. 

My motivation was a job and it has paid off. Last summer I was 287 and got the letter to take the CPAT test for the Baltimore city fire department. I passed the test and was down to 260. I then had to take the doctor's physcal and they said I had high sugar and did a A1C test on my it came back at 6.8. The also wanted me to go through a sleep study because of my weight. So they failed me. I dieted and kept working out and did another A1C test 30 days later and it was down to 6.4 and I lost 8 more lbs. 30 days later I did another A1C test and my sugar was 5.9. and lost another 10 lbs. I kept going back and forth with the fire department amd they finally agreed to retest me. A couple weeks back they retested everything on me and I weighed in at 227 and they cleared me. I also didnt have to take the sleep study test because of how weight I lost. 
I will start the next class in July. 
Here is a picture of my last summer with my friend Jermy that play for the Arizona Cardinals. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here is a picture from the other day with my baby girl.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy SH!t Nick,
You look great , congrats!!! 
I am just starting my weight loss journey. I quit smoking 4 months ago and I am over the hump and a non smoker. Now to get in shape!!! I turn 50 in Jan and would like to lose 50 by then....


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you that have lost weight! 

Twice in my life I have had to lose 30 - 40 pounds to be at a good weight for my height. I discovered along the way that keeping it off is a lifestyle change, not just a diet.

The first time I was in the Air Force and the weight restrictions forced me to lose it. I was taught proper portion size was critical as well as lots of fruits and vegetables. Exercise was also an important factor, you have to burn more calories than you consume in order to lose weight.

The second time was after I was diagnosed with MS. I had to find a way to exercise and stay cool enough not cause issue with the disease. I also found that exercise was even more critical, because if you don't use it, you lose it becomes a reality very quickly.

I wish everyone success in reaching their goals.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

I also joined weight watchers in January 2011 and have lost 25 pounds to date. Wearing clothes I have not worn in 3 or more years! I feel great and put this motto on my fridge:
"Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels".

Good Luck to all,
Barb


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

So incredibly proud of ALL of you for getting healthy!!! As a nurse, I see more and more really young people very overweight. I have worked night shift 20+ years and struggle with eating junk as well. Two years ago, I entered a contest at work "biggest losers". We each put in $100 and the contest was 12 weeks. Jackpot was $15,000. I was on a mission to get healthy (win or lose the contest). There is a group of anesthesia folks at the hospital that compete in Triathalons. I surveyed all of them and developed a weight loss plan based on healthy safe alternatives to losing weight. 

No food restriction other than cutting out junk food and sweets. Alternated walking one day and interval weight training the next. 12 weeks later - 40 lbs lighter. Weight off 1.5 years -eight 5K walks/runs with my best running partner Jack the shorthair.. 

At age 11, he had ACL injury in Dec 2010. His last 5k run was three weeks prior to that and we crossed the finish line side by side with a 27 year old breast cancer survivor...it was WAY cool. Since then the weight is creeping back...you guys have inspired me to get back to work!!!!!

This is a video of Jack and I at the middle of our journey...http://www.vimeo.com/7614876

Life is Good!!!

Martha & Jack the GSP (now retired)


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I got sick of being fat last June. I got tired of being a fat guy at the beach on vacation. I was 240 around 25% body fat, yuck!. I joined the gym. I do strength training. I have only lost 10 pounds, but I went from a 40-42 waist to a 34. I still need to loose a little more body fat, but I am starting to get close to what I wanted. 

I know I am getting there because my daughter was playing softball the other day and a boy wouldn't throw her out at first base. They asked him why he wouldn't throw her out and his response was "Have you seen her dad? He is a big scary guy, I'm not throwing her out." He was kidding, but he got the idea from somewhere.

Dead lift = 315 x 2 
Bench = 275
Squat A to G = 295 x 5


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Talking about getting healthy my brother just had a triple bypass due to a narrowing of the main heart artery only symptom he had was he noticed he was a little more tired than usual. He had high choloestrol for many yrs and recently was put on meds he had a diet of the typical high fat foods. Be sure and go to the Dr and get a regular checkup especially you people that dont like to go to the Dr. Eat healthy and excercise!


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

I recently had some heart issues which resulted in 3 stents and a pacemaker being installed. I now go to the Cardio Rehab Center 3 days a week doing 2 hours of Cardio work out on each visit. I'm not a smoker or an excessive drinker, but did a very good job of/with packing in the wrong foods. Never ever thought I'd be a label reader, but I sure do now. I'm down from 265 to 225, eating a lot healthier and feeling a ton better. First and foremost...Thanks to GOD, my 3 Cardio surgeons, my wonderful rehab trainers and the sweetest little cardiopulmonary dietitian you'll ever see, I WILL live a while longer yet. They told me(and according to their height/weight chart) that I needed to get down to 200 lbs. OMG...that was my weight while a 6' 3" senior in high school in '57!! I'm thinking 215 would be a more reasonable goal for me and I WILL reach that goal. I was lucky and lived through the HEART wake up call. PLEASE don't wait until you get a heart "wake up call" as I did. Start eating healthy right now and shed that extra weight while you can. You'll live to love it....I have and you can too!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> portion control, that was all.
> 
> 
> .





BonMallari said:


> so does that mean a short stack of pancakes with your syrup, as opposed to a tall stack with butter, eggs and bacon/sausage...does your syrup come in a "lite" version


No Bon,
No "lite" version of my Pure Vermont Maple Syrup.
But yes simple portion control is all I did.
Hardest part for me I cook. I'll feed a couple hundred folks in an 8 hour shift.
Used the advice I noticed on the back of the Purina Pro dog food bag.
It read "Adjust amount fed until desired weight is achieved."
Funny, I have a couple of long time friends who work "front of the house"
that are alcoholics but spend their 8 hour shift pouring and serving drinks
I always wondered how they did it. Now I am basically doing the same
in "back of the house" with food, and understand. 
Keep a mental log of how much you pack in your pie hole.
　
.and Jtowne (Nick?) Dude, totally different person from those 2 snapshots.. Wow!! Good Job!!
.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW!! All of you guys have done a great job losing weight, keep it up!!! I recently went on the hCG diet and lost 12 lbs. I seem to get winter weight. lol I have an app on my iPhone that is "MyFitnessPal", you type in what you have eaten or want to eat and it will tell you the calories. I have noticed after I find out what the calories are it isn't worth it to me, I usually find something healthier and less calories. Good luck to everyone on their weight loss journey!!!


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I've always been active, some would say hyperactive but I also like to eat in mass quantities at times. and I am a stress eater. A couple of years ago I finally decided to do something about my weight after I had ballooned to almost 210 pounds. Not bad I guess but not on a 5'9" frame. I had stopped playing hockey 4 days a week to concentrate on the dogs some 10 years ago and my body needed the activity to stay at my playing weight of 183 pounds. Training multiple dogs 6 days a week left little room for exercise, and training isn't really exercise as I am used to doing.

A few years ago I dropped 40 pounds give or take, and got down to my ideal weight of 170. Training dogs kicked the weight up to 185 or so which was way too much for me at the time because I wan't doing any weight training to keep the muscle on the frame. No time to train me! 

After this past dog training season I decided that Mike needed a break from dogs, and dog training. The dogs get dog training light now that both are HRCH. I over did it with the dogs training 6 dogs (2 of my own and 4 client), being treasurer for one club, and doing various board activities for another. Throw on top of that, that I have now also been HT secretary for about 8 events. Club politics is also getting in the way of a good time, so that was further incentive to back off.

I started using the treadmill that I got for my wife (who never uses it), and hit the weights pretty solid. I went from a walk to a run durinig the winter and now finally ventured outside at the urging of one of my employees to run the roads in my area. I'm not a runner by nature and was loathe to run for any distance. Cycling was fine years ago, but I don't have roads conducive to long distance cycling. My routine is now a half mile walking warm up followed by weight training wth free weights. I have the basics at my house with a lat pull down, leg extension, and power rack so I can do all of that in half an hour. Afterward if I want to run hills, I go outside and take off. If I want to run the flats (relative term in my area) I can drive a few miles. My times have gone from 15 minute miles down to 11:30 average and distances are now out to 5 miles. 

The new incentives for me are conditioning, and more importantly my son's upcoming wedding. I do not want to look like the fat middle aged man in those pictures which we always see a lot of. That would be awful in my mind's eye.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

A thought: The word Diet is a misleading and often self sabotaging term. Once you take the weight off the real challenge begins-keeping it off. Nothing is more damaging to the body then yo-yoing your weight and often times you will pack more pounds back on then you lost. Ask me how I know. I hate exercise, HATE IT. So I walk, garden and play with the dogs. That is not going to change as I get older--as if I'm suddenly going to LIKE running. NOT. So make sure your changes are something that you can maintain and live with each and every day.

I'm repeating this cause its important: Be realistic when you set out to lose weight, find something that you will continue to do--AFTER the weight is off. Life gets in the way, we become busy, stressed and often times will seek the easy path-easy processed food or skip that walk/work out cause I'm tired. *When that happens, forgive yourself and start over the next day. *

It's habit for me to now think about what I eat before I eat it, I eat out several times a week and my choices are different: cottage cheese instead of fries, fruit instead of a candy bar. Each day I allow myself chocolate(otherwise I would be typing this from jail) and once a week I have something really naughty-but I still watch my portion size of the high fat food. I've found a 'program' that works for me, I was seriously obese....it wasn't pretty. I will stick with this for the rest of my life because now it's a habit. Well that and do you have any idea HOW MUCH a whole new wardrobe costs!!!??! All my old clothes are gone, and so far my only complaint is that jean makers need to add a couple of inches to the waistbands of these jeans. 

Congrats to everyone who has dropped weight and gotten healthy. And to all those who are thinking to themselves "I'm so sick and tired of being fat and tired." You CAN make changes that improve your life and health. You can do it by putting yourself first and making smart choices you can live with long term.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Lately it became harder and harder buttoning my 36 waist pants and my belly was increasing in size. Started to feel like a stuffed sausage. My achilles heel is having doughnuts, bagels with cream cheese and other sweets with my morning coffee. Read somewhere that a doughnut a day will add 30# in a year. I also enjoy a glass or two of wine before the evening meal. No more doughnuts, sweets, junk food, dropping portion sizes and doing with out the wine. I'm down to 178 and on my way to 160-165. All it takes is will power. I find that once I start losing weight it gives me encouragement to continue.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! How awesome to read of everyone's success on their journeys! 

I think the most important thing to do is to find what works for you...and then stick with it! And if you fall off the wagon for a day or two...don't give up...get back on...I fall off every once in a while...LOL!!!

thanks everyone, for sharing!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

When we do go out, we go to Applebees they have dinners under 500 calories and weight watcher meals. Weight watchers has a lot of good desserts at your local grocery better than a candy bar


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

I've just been reading all the stories here and want to congratulate all the people who have lost weight or are losing it. It is definitely a lifestyle change and you are going to benefit from it as life goes on. 

Although I have never really had a weight problem(been running as excersise for 30yrs) I had a heart attack at age 46(it will be 10 yr anniversary this July) and did a "life style change" at that time. Fortunately I didn't have any damage to my heart, just a blocked artery(2 stents and good to go). I love to eat and at that time ate everything I wanted and LOTS of it. I still have problems with that but have had to tone it down quite a bit. 

All this talk and I've got to push myself away from the computer and go for a run. Later...

BHB


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Pals said:


> A thought: The word Diet is a misleading and often self sabotaging term. Once you take the weight off the real challenge begins-keeping it off. Nothing is more damaging to the body then yo-yoing your weight and often times you will pack more pounds back on then you lost. Ask me how I know. I hate exercise, HATE IT. So I walk, garden and play with the dogs. That is not going to change as I get older--as if I'm suddenly going to LIKE running. NOT. So make sure your changes are something that you can maintain and live with each and every day.
> 
> I'm repeating this cause its important: Be realistic when you set out to lose weight, find something that you will continue to do--AFTER the weight is off. Life gets in the way, we become busy, stressed and often times will seek the easy path-easy processed food or skip that walk/work out cause I'm tired. *When that happens, forgive yourself and start over the next day. *
> 
> ...


Nancy: You are so right...a true Weight Watcher!!! I joined Weight Watchers in 1974 after I got engaged. Lost 50 lbs and still with same hubby!!  It is a struggle at times to keep it off, i still eat healthy and love to run. Congratulations to all who have lost their weight. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Here's a product some may like from House Foods. Shirataki noddles made from tofu and yam flour packaged in plastic bags. They taste like ramen noodles. An 8 oz. bag has 40 calories, 6 grams carbs, 4 grams fiber, no cholesterol, no sugar, gluten-free.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I have lost around 100 lbs since my heaviest. I started a post about a year or so ago when I got on the scall for the first time in memory it stopped before hitting 200. Increasing exercise definately helps. But, for those of us who love to eat we can easily out-eat our exercise program. I have also used Weight Watchers online. Healthier recipies and portion control are the secret. It has been over a year and I have kept the weight off. I still have some more I'd like to lose.

Ken, I'm thrilled to hear you have lost weight, congratulations!

Tom


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

So proud of you all, and jealous...  CONGRATS!!!!

After Joie passed away, I hired a personal trainer because I figured that if I at least did some physical exercise each day, I would ward off some of the pain and make me feel a little better. It worked great. Then I fell into a deep depression that I tried to fight (doesn't work) and my muscles would literally burn any time I tried to do anything physical... and the weight came back on and has been on since... 

Hoping to find inspiration here. 

-K


----------



## brgates71 (Feb 14, 2011)

I bought a treadmill the first week of March this year and have been using it once- twice daily. Before I started my weight was 350 lbs and as of today I am now at 312. So losing 38lbs in two and half months is pretty good I think. I still have a long ways to go to hit my target weight but I will get there. I decided if I didnt do something I would never see my children grow up and never be able to walk my daughters down the isle if I died from something that was caused due to being overweight. I am just more careful as to what I eating and stopped drinking coffee with all the cream and suger and no soda as well, just water. Since using the treadmill daily and I am already feeling so much better and alot less body aches and pains from being overweight. Cant wait to hit the 50lb loss mark. It s been awhile since I have been under the 300 mark. Its been tuff sometimes but reading this is inspiring me that it can and WILL be done!!  Thanks for letting me share.

Bruce


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

brgates71 said:


> ..... Since using the treadmill daily and I am already feeling so much better and alot less body aches and pains from being overweight. Cant wait to hit the 50lb loss mark. It s been awhile since I have been under the 300 mark. Its been tuff sometimes but reading this is inspiring me that it can and WILL be done!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Bruce


 

GO BRUCE GO!!! You Will do it! and yes the big thing for me was my aching feet. I used to be in such pain at the end of the day and did not know what it was. About the time I was able to look down and see them, they started to hurt less

.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Kristie Wilder said:


> So proud of you all, and jealous...  CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> After Joie passed away, I hired a personal trainer because I figured that if I at least did some physical exercise each day, I would ward off some of the pain and make me feel a little better. It worked great. Then I fell into a deep depression that I tried to fight (doesn't work) and my muscles would literally burn any time I tried to do anything physical... and the weight came back on and has been on since...
> 
> ...


Inspiration? you got it Kristie! I tell you what..exercising regularly - and especially when starting from 'square one' - I learned to take baby steps... like dog training sorta...build on success! when I first started exercising at the gym I could barely go one length of the pool without thinking I was going to die (and I was a member of the HS swim team, many many moons ago)...so, that is what I did..one length at a time..same on the treadmill or bike....short duration, gradually has built up to longer durations.....5 minutes, will turn into 10 minutes will turn into 15 minutes...and on it goes.  

I have found for me, that the mental aspect of exercising is often more difficult to deal with than the physical aspect...positive self talk, self encouragement...think it, see it, do it, be it. as the saying goes. 

Juli


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Holy SH!t Nick,
> You look great , congrats!!!
> I am just starting my weight loss journey. I quit smoking 4 months ago and I am over the hump and a non smoker. Now to get in shape!!! I turn 50 in Jan and would like to lose 50 by then....


Thanks a lot. That is big to quit smoking better you better hurry up and start working out a lot of people put on weight when they quit smoking. I never smoked but I also quit drinking the last drink I had was half cup of Champagne on new years and before that I had 3 beers on halloween. 

My mom and girlfriend went on the diet too with me my girl lost 15 lbs she is down to her cheerleading weight in high school and my mom lost almost 20 lbs. My mom is diabetic and this has dropped her sugar levels a lot They lost their weight just by changing their diet. Now my girl and I do the insanity work out in the morning and she lost a couple more lbs.


Good luck. 

I am suppose to start the academy the end of July i would like to looses and 10-15 more before then.


----------



## brgates71 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Ken, and I hear you. My wholebody was hurting especially my back, legs, and shoulders. Like you said the more I can start to see my feet the better I am feeling.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Here's a product some may like from House Foods. Shirataki noddles made from tofu and yam flour packaged in plastic bags. They taste like ramen noodles. An 8 oz. bag has 40 calories, 6 grams carbs, 4 grams fiber, no cholesterol, no sugar, gluten-free.


Aw, c'mon man!!!! Now you're making my mouth water!!:evil:

JS


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Losthwy
> Here's a product some may like from House Foods. *Shirataki noddles made from tofu and yam flour packaged in plastic bags.* They taste like ramen noodles. An 8 oz. bag has 40 calories, 6 grams carbs, 4 grams fiber, no cholesterol, no sugar, gluten-free.





JS said:


> Aw, c'mon man!!!! Now you're making my mouth water!!:evil:
> 
> JS


*Bold* added by me.

Man, that doesn't even sound like real food.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Howard N said:


> *Bold* added by me.
> 
> Man, that doesn't even sound like real food.


I know, I know, but they fill you up not out.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

"Eat food, less of it, mostly plants" 

Sorry I can't give the guys name, but he wrote a book called "In Defense of Food". I am just starting to give the whole concept a try.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a fitness nut and I recommend a book called "Eating for Life". It will give you hundreds of ideas of what to eat, when to eat them and how much to eat. Also, tells you how to make hundreds of great meals. It is great to hear the stories of you all taking your health seriously. Keep it up and you all should be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I accomplished one of my goals today. I ran my first 5 k. I did it in 31:58. I was happy to keep the same pace the entire run. The course had some hills.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I've lost 26 pounds since January 18. THrough inspiration on RTF, I started doing Power 90 (prequel to P90X) and have seen some incredible changes in my body. 

Went from a 42" waist to now a 37-38". My key is my diet. For about 100 days, I've been VERY dedicated to Power 90 and my body strength, core strength, tone, definition, are all dramatically improved...it's really pretty shocking actually.

But the key is diet. If I can string together a few good weeks of buckling down, combined wiht hte Power 90, I shed the weight.

For me, this is a long term deal. I need to quit eating like a teenager and get serious about my health. I still cheat and I can't help but get a cheeseburger or pizza every once in awhile, but if I can be good 80% of the time, I can make slow, long-term improvements.

Stay strong everyone, you can do it. It's all about willpower!
Jeff


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

j towne said:


> I accomplished one of my goals today. I ran my first 5 k. I did it in 31:58. I was happy to keep the same pace the entire run. The course had some hills.


Like!



Good Job!


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 18, 2003)

I decided in September 2009 to loose some weight and now, appraoching the two year mark, I have shed 126 lbs!

Eat little, eat often and eat only what is good for you body!

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations to all !


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

After years of being fat drunk and stupid, it has finally caught up to me.. I was just diagnosed with diabetes so I am in the beginning stages of reversing my evil ways. still trying to figure out what will work for me, and doing the doctor, diet thing right now... hopefully i get this figured out soon. it was long over due...my biggest obstacle is , I love food, and I love beer...


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Good luck jim, you can make it happen. Just eat better foods and limit the beer, my father in law had the same thing and he made some small changes and stuck with them = huge improvements

I had a weight loss challenge at work but I only had about 15% body fat so I ate a ton and starting weight was 185, (normally about 175) just weighed out at 160. Even goin off body weight percentages, don't think ill win, but I feel way better!!!


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm turning 63 in a couple weeks. I used to weigh 210-215, ( I'm 5'10") at my highest a few years ago. 36" was getting tight. I lost some. Accumulated a stack of 34" , then started noticing I couldn't keep 'em up. Now I've started wearing the the old stack of 33"s. (don't ever throw them away).

I'm 175 now, but I'll keep the stack of 34's and 36's, things change and I want to button 'em over a couple pairs of LJ's in the winter. 

My secret...I don't cook two portions anymore. I cook one, and we split it. 

JD


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Person said:


> After years of being fat drunk and stupid, it has finally caught up to me.. I was just diagnosed with diabetes so I am in the beginning stages of reversing my evil ways. still trying to figure out what will work for me, and doing the doctor, diet thing right now... hopefully i get this figured out soon. it was long over due...my biggest obstacle is , I love food, and I love beer...


Jeez- 3000 miles away and the same story.

Down 30 and headed for more regards

Bubba


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, my turn, I have been fat for 10 years but have gotten gross in 6 months. I can come up with all kinds of excuses, but going to fix it now. I can not influence or control this f'd up world but I can do something about me !


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

2tall said:


> Ok, my turn, I have been fat for 10 years but have gotten gross in 6 months. I can come up with all kinds of excuses, but going to fix it now. I can not influence or control this f'd up world but I can do something about me !


Good luck and keep us posted. Everytime you doubt yourself reread your own post.


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was paralyzed from the sternum down in a motorcycle/car accident on May 1, 2008. I was in the best shape of my life and that's probably what kept me alive.

I sat in my house for 2 years due to depression.

Last July, I got started again and have been working to recondition my body.

Here's a video of me last January (315 x 7):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x29kV8SJMog&feature=feedu

I did 9 pull ups yesterday with my chair belted to my legs. It adds another 17 pounds. I'll do a video of that sometime soon.

The whole process is not fun......but you do what you can with the cards you are dealt.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Marty Lee said:


> how about sharing some of the foods (recipes) for us culinary challenged folks. also what type restaurants are best for eating healthy on the road?


Not the Krispy Kreme in Hattiesburg regardless if the light is on or not. :razz:


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Splash_em said:


> Not the Krispy Kreme in Hattiesburg regardless if the light is on or not. :razz:



ITS A DANG GOOD THING i dont go that way often...LOL hows POPS?


----------



## RB55 (Jul 12, 2004)

When I wrestled in college I weighed in at 275#. Then I was solid muscle and had a 36" waist. I'm 55 now and a lot of the muscle has turned into fat. Five weeks ago I stepped on the scale and was amazed to see I weighed 309# and have a 44" waist. I went on the computer and pulled up heart healthy diets. In 5 weeks I've lost down to 284# and am still going strong. I'm eating more food than I've ever ate, but it is the right kind of foods. We basically cut out salt, fried foods, potatoes and white bread. I'm also eating smaller portions and having a snack of fruit or nuts at 10:00, 2:00 & 4:00. We measure or weigh evrything so we get the right portions. A bonus is that my blood preasure last week was 130/76. Not bad for an old fat man. My Wife has lost 14#s and she isn't even trying.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow you guys are awesome! I have been heavy for 10 years now and I'm only 27. After three kids, low thyroid, and a serious food addicition I'm in poor shape. I attend church regularly and don't drink so it seems the "drug of choice" is food. Everything centers around eating. The coffee shop is the "Christian's bar." Feel like I've tried everything and haven't been able to stick to it. Thanks for sharing your stories. It gives me hope. Headed to a BBQ this evening and you've inspired me to make good choices and maybe take the dogs for a walk when I get home. Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Marty Lee said:


> ITS A DANG GOOD THING i dont go that way often...LOL hows POPS?


He's out of the hospital and doing good. They took out his appendix and 12 inches of colon. Lost 11 pounds in 6 days. 

I ended up losing 30 pounds in 8 months when I changed jobs within the mill. Stopped setting in front of the confuser all day snacking and started walking the shop floor. Watching what you eat and a little exercise goes a long way.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Archery1973 said:


> I was paralyzed from the sternum down in a motorcycle/car accident on May 1, 2008. I was in the best shape of my life and that's probably what kept me alive.
> 
> I sat in my house for 2 years due to depression.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, very insperational, glad you are doing good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I quit my desk job, been working outside everyday. Starting a new one next Thursday and will be working from home about 6 hours a day then, outside the rest of the time. I started off last month with a new plan for being healthier. Been eating fruit and cheerios for breakfast every morning. Another piece of fruit for a snack. Healthy sandwhich for lunch and eating a very light dinner consistently. I'm about to punch some new holes in my belts. Feels great. Lowering my stress level was first on my road to getting better. 

getting my insides used to eating fruit first thing in the morning has been a struggle. Reading the giaardia threads had me wondering if I needed to see the doctor... nope, just fruits......haven't seen a doughnut in months, fast food in weeks. Had a pizza a few sundays ago but, it's been BBQ chicken, salads, veggies.....time to cook healthy seems to make the difference for me.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Christa McCoy said:


> Wow you guys are awesome! I have been heavy for 10 years now and I'm only 27. After three kids, low thyroid, and a serious food addicition I'm in poor shape. I attend church regularly and don't drink so it seems the "drug of choice" is food. Everything centers around eating. The coffee shop is the "Christian's bar." Feel like I've tried everything and haven't been able to stick to it. Thanks for sharing your stories. It gives me hope. Headed to a BBQ this evening and you've inspired me to make good choices and maybe take the dogs for a walk when I get home. Gotta start somewhere!


That's what I'm talkin about, great job! You can do it! Just draw that line in the sand and say TODAY IS THE DAY. The hardest thing is to start. 

I'd urge you to google Power 90 (Tony Horton is the real deal. He truly inspires me to keep pushing play every single day). Order it, start with Level 1 and never look back. Oh and be sure to take pictures of yourself on Day 1. 

Willpower baby!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I quit my desk job, been working outside everyday. Starting a new one next Thursday and will be working from home about 6 hours a day then, outside the rest of the time. I started off last month with a new plan for being healthier. Been eating fruit and cheerios for breakfast every morning. Another piece of fruit for a snack. Healthy sandwhich for lunch and eating a very light dinner consistently. I'm about to punch some new holes in my belts. Feels great. Lowering my stress level was first on my road to getting better.
> 
> getting my insides used to eating fruit first thing in the morning has been a struggle. Reading the giaardia threads had me wondering if I needed to see the doctor... nope, just fruits......haven't seen a doughnut in months, fast food in weeks. Had a pizza a few sundays ago but, it's been BBQ chicken, salads, veggies.....time to cook healthy seems to make the difference for me.


Happy...all YOU have to do is quit eating 3 square meals from the local tavern, quit eating a dozen pickled eggs a night, cut down to one heavily leaded cocktail at night...a 5 in one if you will, don't shock the body by cutting all these at once, take it easy you don't want the body to know what your doing or it's going to protest with withdrawal! I don't need any calls from you saying you need someone to feed your dogs and bring you hot soup while you recover from your polluted lifestyle...in the end you'll be regular and have a lot more pep to your step! Right now being unemployed would be a great time to transition? Well good luck and put that brown haired bitch on a diet too!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

champ said:


> Happy...all YOU have to do is quit eating 3 square meals from the local tavern, quit eating a dozen pickled eggs a night, cut down to one heavily leaded cocktail at night...a 5 in one if you will, don't shock the body by cutting all these at once, take it easy you don't want the body to know what your doing or it's going to protest with withdrawal! I don't need any calls from you saying you need someone to feed your dogs and bring you hot soup while you recover from your polluted lifestyle...in the end you'll be regular and have a lot more pep to your step! Right now being unemployed would be a great time to transition? Well good luck and put that brown haired bitch on a diet too!


nothing wrong with pickled eggs.........thanks for reminding me....planning on eating about 2 dozen and a half rack of IPA before I come down to train with you in two weeks for a few days----staying in your spare room right?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> nothing wrong with pickled eggs.........thanks for reminding me....planning on eating about 2 dozen and a half rack of IPA before I come down to train with you in two weeks for a few days----staying in your spare room right?



Anytime buddy!!! Ponds look great...all skimmed out and weed ate!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

champ said:


> Anytime buddy!!! Ponds look great...all skimmed out and weed ate!


you said "weed ate!"


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

Well when I had my son almost four years ago I put on a ton of weight due to being on bedrest for 9 months due to my heart condition I didnt know I had. So at my highest I was at 335 pounds but last time I weighed in I was down to 275.My goal is the weight is what I was at when I was 18 which is 198 at that I am pretty darn good shape I was running 5 miles, weight lifting daily and swimming in the ocean a lot doing my coast guard stuff at 18 so was in great shape at that weight. I am down a ton of inches though and am feeling much better. I have just cut how much I eat (try to stay at 1500 calories a day) and then limit the sweets and pop and then eat healthier and have been working out doing taebo and pilates and yoga to strengthen my back as I injured it working on boats in alaska at 18. Will get pics tomorrow of me now and at my heaviest. I am down 3 inches off my bust, 12 inches off my waist and 5 inches off my hips. 

Jana


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> That's what I'm talkin about, great job! You can do it! Just draw that line in the sand and say TODAY IS THE DAY. The hardest thing is to start.
> 
> I'd urge you to google Power 90 (*Tony Horton is the real deal. He truly inspires me to keep pushing play every single day*). Order it, start with Level 1 and never look back. Oh and be sure to take pictures of yourself on Day 1.
> 
> Willpower baby!


Did a 1.5 rounds of P90X before health issues got in the way, then did 2/3 of Insanity before the knees gave out, have most of volume 1, all of 2 and all 3 One on Ones with Tony - finally think I got the health issues under control, but after my 1.5 rounds of P90X I was able to get off the high blood pressure meds which I have been on since I was 23. I lost 12 lbs after P90X, but since then after being on IR and letting life get back in the way, I put that weight back on. Started back last week doing One on One workouts, I didn't realize just how much I missed my daily "Tony fix"!

Tony is the man! I highly recommend the One on One videos, the routines are a little shorter in duration, but the work outs still pack a punch. 

FOM


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

FOM said:


> Did a 1.5 rounds of P90X before health issues got in the way, then did 2/3 of Insanity before the knees gave out, have most of volume 1, all of 2 and all 3 One on Ones with Tony - finally think I got the health issues under control, but after my 1.5 rounds of P90X I was able to get off the high blood pressure meds which I have been on since I was 23. I lost 12 lbs after P90X, but since then after being on IR and letting life get back in the way, I put that weight back on. Started back last week doing One on One workouts, I didn't realize just how much I missed my daily "Tony fix"!
> 
> Tony is the man! I highly recommend the One on One videos, the routines are a little shorter in duration, but the work outs still pack a punch.
> 
> FOM


Insanity is a lot of jumping and hard on your joints. I have had 5 knee surgeries and it's hard. I did ten first 5 weeks of insanity but I would still go to gym and run for 45 min.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

j towne said:


> Insanity is a lot of jumping and hard on your joints. I have had 5 knee surgeries and it's hard. I did ten first 5 weeks of insanity but I would still go to gym and run for 45 min.


Not to mention Shuan T is no Tony...come on, he really had only one "-ism" which was "Dig Deeper!" How can that compete with "Oh no I think I ripped my pants..." "I recommend foot spray." "I know it's hard, its suppose to be."


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Shawn T sounds like Will Smith.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

FOM, that's awesome you stepped up to P90X. I'm definitely not there yet. 

I got Power 90 and for 45 days did the 1-2 CD, then moved to the 3-4. Been there ever since and only very recently have I thought abut moving to Masters 5-6. After 5-6, I may consider doing P90X but 3-4 Power 90 gives me what I need. I can be done in 45 minutes and that is just getting started with P90X.

I'm not ever gonna workout for 2 hours a day but I can do 30-45 mins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

For you chocolate lovers in place of candy I eat the chocolate delight cereal from Special K. Its a great snack and really high in fiber fills you up.


----------



## Black N Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you who have lost weight!!!
I did Weight Watchers a few years ago and kept the weight off. The best advice I got was to put down the fork between bites. Sounds too easy right? But we are all so busy rushing, we tend to eat until we clear the plate. If you give your stomach a chance to say full before you clear the plate, you save a lot of calories. It also helps to drink tons of water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I added flaxseed to my diet 4 months ago I just saw my Dr for my 4 month checkup my cholestrol dropped to 77 my good HDL is at 60 and my blood pressure 112 over 69. this is the lowest my LDL has ever been. I also had my bone density test which two yrs ago was low now my bone health is back to normal he says thats from taking calcium and D3 along with the exercise.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

*AND THE BIGGEST LOSER IS......................* 

Great job to all that have made life changes, and food and beer sacrafices. 
I am isnspired---today is the day! I need to dump a good 25 lbs, I know how to eat right, just don't always do it. Made pizza last night, and brought the rest for lunch today. I made it with extra cheese, sasuage, and pepperoni. What do I do with it? 

Inspired --- ! John


----------



## Kate8706 (Aug 24, 2011)

Love this thread!! Senior year of college I had enough. I downloaded an app to my iPod touch that let me track all of my calories. Very slowly, over the course of the school year I lost almost 50 lbs. The only thing I did was eat a bit less during the week. I made sure I planned out my lunches for when I would be too busy in between classes. And I tracked EVERYTHING. This meant every Friday and Saturday night (or more accurately Saturday and Sunday morning) I would enter in all of the drinks I had down to every last gulp of chaser, every beer and every mixed drink. I wasn’t exactly eating quality food. I still lived on Wings Over Burlington teriyaki chicken on weekend nights and during the week I would eat with my housemates. Frozen chicken nuggets, hot dogs etc. I would make it a point, though, to only prepare what I wanted to eat as a serving and then to put the rest away before starting to eat. I also avoided making extra food for the next day, because I quickly realized it wouldn’t last until tomorrow anyways. But, as I said, I tracked it all. If I wanted a candy bar, or bag of chips, it had to come out of my calorie totals for the day. I rarely exercised. Working three jobs (Lab prep, Teaching assistant and tutor) didn’t leave me with much time after my homework was done. I just made sure there was a conscious effort Sunday-Thursday to make up for my partying ways on weekends. It also didn’t hurt that I didn’t have a car, which meant sometimes it was three weeks before I could coordinate my schedule with someone who did so I could get to the grocery store.

After graduating, the weight started creeping back on. A year later I am up about 10 lbs. Mom’s home cooking and a constant supply of snacks in the cupboard have not been good for my waist line. It also didn't help that I was pretty unhappy for a while. I love my family and I love being home, but I really missed school. I was not some one who had a lot of friends in high school. It wasn’t until I went to school up in VT when I finally came out of my shell. I made several very close friends and even more casual acquaintances, something I had never been good at in high school. Being back in the town where I felt invisible for all of high school definitely put me into a funk. I am now working on getting back on track, using weight watchers online. Several friends from school and I have a private Facebook group where we encourage each other and provide a little accountability. My younger brother works on an orchard in the summers as well as in the fall when he comes home from school so I try to eat as much fruit from there as possible. Also my drinking has significantly decreased since graduation. While at school I was drinking fairly heavily Friday and Saturday night every week. Now I have a beer or a mixed drink when out to eat or while watching a football game a few times a week. I would like to get back down to my most recent low, around Easter 2010, and then go from there.

On a happier note though, I just cleaned my room this past weekend in preparation for the puppy coming home on Friday  and got rid of bags of clothes from my closet and dresser. It had been so long since cleaning out my closet that I still had my backpack from senior year in there complete with every spiral notebook and binder. I was able to donate a garbage bag of jeans and other pants to the high school, none of which fit anymore (too big) as well as six bags to good will, 3 bags to garbage, and a giant recycling bin more than half full. Now that I don’t have those big clothes anymore I have no choice other than to stay small.

Jeez, sorry for writing a book!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

93 down going for that 7, just so I can say I lost a hundred pounds. Loving the new line of Silver jeans, they are great. It's been fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats Fantastic!!!


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

The other night my adult daughter and I were going to head out shopping. I was wearing baggy sweats. I say to her, "Can I go like this or do I have to get changed?" 

With out missing a beat she goes..."Mom, you've lost a ton of weight and you want to go out looking like *that*?! What would happen if we ran into Mike Lardy at Future Shop?"

I'm still laughing 'cause what does this say about me??  Not Brad Pitt, not Tom but... Mike Lardy?? OMG!!

45 lbs and counting with just a few more to go.....


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

Way to go Linda, keep it up!!

I could stand to lose a good 50lbs if I got my act together...sadly I have no motivation. whoa is me! lol


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

down to 198-199, first time in probably six years...down from 240....size 34 pants down from size 38...BP is much better...secret was in the diet ..cut out potatoes,white rice, bread..ate lots of salmon and chicken green vegetables..if I can ever leave the sodas alone I could probably go below 190


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I went back to my May posting, and had to reflect on the changes since that time. Weight has maintained at around 174 pounds, but there have been huge improvements in both stamina and strength. This time last year I was was walking on the treadmill and struggling to get 2 miles in. Here is what I am doing now:

Monday/Thursday (Upper Body):
Run 1 1/2 miles on treadmill
Chest
3 sets benchpress
3 sets incline press
3 sets of machine flies
Back (3 circuits of each)
3 sets seated row
3 sets lat pulldown
3 sets seated military press (shoulders)
Circuit 3 times (bicep, tricep, shoulder)
3 sets straight bar curls
3 sets tricep extensions
3 sets of shoulder flies
Arms
Circuit 3 times (bicep & tricep)
3 sets dumbbell curl
3 sets close grip bench press

Tuesday & Friday: 
Run 1 1/2 miles
4 sets seated leg press
2 sets squat
3 sets leg curls

Wednesday:
Run 3-4 miles

Saturday optional run
Sunday rest.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

This is a timely post for me. After have lived like a rock star for the last 30 years. I was diagnosed with diabetes in October, and I now am waiting for knee surgery. My time has come to lose the lbs and get on the exercise bandwagon. Been on the diet watching my portions and cutting the carbs way down, given up beer for a while. I've lost about 15 lbs so far and feel alot better by just eating better and eating less.....Once the knee surgery is over I'll be on a regular execise program, right now I'm just doing alot of stretching and strengthening up the knees..


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'll get in here too! I'm 83 years old, 5foot 5 and weigh 200 lbs. 15 years ago I was 5 foot 6 and weighed 250. Cleo and I went to a weight loss Dr. in Slidel, La. He examined me, felt lymph nodes in my neck and advised me to get them biopsied, which I did. I requested that a sample of the node be sent to Dr. Mark Huffman, "Taduhs" owner and a good friend. The results came back and my Oncologist said "I've got some good news and some bad news for you". I requested the bad news first and he said, "What you have is not curible". To which I replied, "Then what the hell is the good news?" He said I had Non Hodgkins Mantle Cell Lympathoma and that it spread so slowly that I would probably die of something else before that killed me. I asked what that would be and he replied, "Not a clue"
I went back to the "Fat Dr". and started his program of proteen milk shakes and exercise along with weekly meetings where we recorded weight and got councelling from a slim, snotty young female know it all. After a couple of years of this, along with meeting with my Oncologist every 6 months, he noticed I had lost not only weight, but also my lymph nodes. I had also gotten in the habit of only eating a nutricious lunch and no evening meal, only light snacks, and I DO MEAN LIGHT!

I've been back to my Oncologist once a year lately and am due to go back in Jan. and we will see what he has to say this time. We have a wonderful friendship now, even though he is one of few Drs. I have that are not Lab people. It gives us something to discuss besides dogs. That scale is my best friend. 

By the way, my Oncologist tells me that he hasn't crured me of anything, just keep doing what I've been doing. Bill


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Now THAT is inspirational Mr. Watson.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> down to 198-199, first time in probably six years...down from 240....size 34 pants down from size 38...BP is much better...secret was in the diet ..cut out potatoes,white rice, bread..ate lots of salmon and chicken green vegetables..if I can ever leave the sodas alone I could probably go below 190


Sodas have been a big temptation for me too. I have started drinking diet 7up with a splash of 100% cranberry juice. Very refreshing. 

I've always had to fight my weight. The year I turned 30 (26 yrs ago) I was nearly 260 on a 6'3' frame and decided I would try to get in shape. I started swimming five days a week at the local university pool. Kept that routine up for many years swimming 1-1.5 miles per day at lunch. Worked down to about 209 for one day, but managed to maintain around 215-225 for years. Then the pool management began allowing the pool to get hotter and hotter and when it got to where it averaged 86-88 degrees I decided it was probably doing me more harm than good to be working out at that level in water that hot (I would often be 6-8lbs lighter when I got out and really pissed that the pool was that hot). I started power walking instead and that was pretty effective, but like most, I can out eat my exercise and the most effective tool I have ever used was a computer program called "Diet Power". I loved it. It keeps track of calories consumed and calories burned in exercise and will constantly adjust its recommendations based on what is happening to your weight and what your goals are. Unfortunately I switched to a MAC a few years ago and it isn't MAC compatible. Have been considering picking up a cheap PC based laptop just to get back on the program. Am not a stock holder in Diet Power or anything, but really recommend it.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Jim Person said:


> This is a timely post for me. After have lived like a rock star for the last 30 years. I was diagnosed with diabetes in October, and I now am waiting for knee surgery. My time has come to lose the lbs and get on the exercise bandwagon. Been on the diet watching my portions and cutting the carbs way down, given up beer for a while. I've lost about 15 lbs so far and feel alot better by just eating better and eating less.....Once the knee surgery is over I'll be on a regular execise program, right now I'm just doing alot of stretching and strengthening up the knees..


What exercises are you doing for your leg strength? I found out rather quickly that leg extensions do more harm than good and I get extremely sore knees from that exercise. Now it's just leg press and squats using extremely good form throughout the movement.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

At the start of Big Game season I had an eye opening experience, I was heavy and way out of shape. After the first weekend I got on the scale and was shocked. I was heavier then I had ever been, so after talking to a friend that has lost over 70 lbs on the South Beach diet I gave it a go, it has only been 6 weeks but I have lost around 10 lbs and I am not back on the tredmill 5 days a week. I have a ways to go but I feel so much better and my clothes are starting to fit much nicer. 
As we age it get tougher and tougher to keep things healthy in our bodies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats on your weight loss. I didnt have a problem with soda it was breaking the starbucks habit for me . I exercise on the treadmill still everyday but now I have a problem in my hip just had an injection yesterday to ses if it helps. I was able to survive Thanksgiving I live mostly on turkey anyway.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a retired Marine. I have been fit all my life and still am. When I am asked to help out in this department, I recommend a book called Eating for Life by Bill Phillips. It is a guide that makes sense and is easy to follow. There are hundreds of combinations of foods, all very good that the book details. It is the proverbial " how to". Every post has the common denominator, "I watched what I eat and more importantly, how much". This book tells you that and also how important a balanced diet is. What to eat, when to eat it, how much to eat and what combination. It really is easy to read and is full of inspirational pictures of real people. I am currently helping a fellow dog lover to get back in shape. He has lost 29 pounds and 5 inches from his waist in 80 days. He works out with me now and also on his own. He went from 189 to 160, and he is 5'9". Best shape he has been in his life.
It is important to get your health in order. I watch some hunting buddies struggle and it is sad. 
Lastly, I use my lab , Buck, as continual motivation for myself. It was 28 degrees at 5 am this morning in Marietta, GA , but he wants his run and who am I to deny, so off we go every other day. He doesn't accompany me to the gym on the the other days!
Good luck to you all. You are making a lifelonng good choice that everyone benefits from and that is important. Stick with it. Darn cheapest heallth insurnace I know of too.
Semper Fi,
Ernie


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Pain is natures way of telling you...."You're doing something wrong." 

However, I've been a slow learner for several years. My knees are bone on bone and there is strong evidence of impending type 2 diabetes. Duck hunting is my passion and this year I decided to make it less painful. So this last summer, I started working to loose weight. 

I gave up candy, cookies and desserts which was the most difficult part. Limiting food after 6 pm was another hurdle. However, the best results were obtained when I was at duck camp every week. Very little food in the fridge (by design) and long, cold days in the field aided in loosing weight. I dropped from 205 to my present weight of 176. Frankly, there were many days where I came in from hunts exhausted and too tired to even eat. "Working" and sleeping without eating is easier when they are a continous diversion. 

The difficult part now begins.......hunting season is almost over.....with only a few field hunts for geese remaining. The hard part begins - keeping my mouth shut and avoiding a return to old habits. 

Geez, my knees feel a lot better and my clothes are baggy. The last few weeks there sure was a lot of room under my chestwaders for "layering". I need to keep repeating those as incentives. 

Good luck to the rest of you in "keeping at it", Jim


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

So after an annual physical I was digusted with myself when they took my weight and decided it was time to take action. I weighed more than I have in my entire life and I still can't believe I let myself slide as much as I had. Since then I've put together a starting plan of smaller serving sizes, less soda, using the stairs more at work instead of the elevator, and goes for walks with the dog 4-5 times a week. Especially the walks after seeing how well built my dog's brother was last Monday at class. That dog looked real good and seemed more calm than mine. 

So here I put out my information for the world to see. I was 6' 277lbs on 1/18/2012 and my goal for 12/31/12 is 225. It's going to be a long and difficult journy but with the help of my buddy we'll get it done!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> At the start of Big Game season I had an eye opening experience, I was heavy and way out of shape. After the first weekend I got on the scale and was shocked. I was heavier then I had ever been, so after talking to a friend that has lost over 70 lbs on the South Beach diet I gave it a go, it has only been 6 weeks but I have lost around 10 lbs and I am not back on the tredmill 5 days a week. I have a ways to go but I feel so much better and my clothes are starting to fit much nicer.
> As we age it get tougher and tougher to keep things healthy in our bodies.





Daniel J Simoens said:


> So after an annual physical I was digusted with myself when they took my weight and decided it was time to take action. I weighed more than I have in my entire life and I still can't believe I let myself slide as much as I had. Since then I've put together a starting plan of smaller serving sizes, less soda, using the stairs more at work instead of the elevator, and goes for walks with the dog 4-5 times a week. Especially the walks after seeing how well built my dog's brother was last Monday at class. That dog looked real good and seemed more calm than mine.
> 
> So here I put out my information for the world to see. I was 6' 277lbs on 1/18/2012 and my goal for 12/31/12 is 225. It's going to be a long and difficult journy but with the help of my buddy we'll get it done!!!


Good for you. Best to you both and all that is fighting this battle. I am a lifetime member of the weight battle. ;-)


----------



## Eli M (Jan 24, 2012)

I started taking better care of my self last Feb 1st. Im 5' 10" and I usually weigh a fit 210lbs, but last winter I ballooned to a fat weak 218lbs. My wife found a fitness support website called MyfitnessPal.com. So I joined it. It's a combo of support site and it has a database of the nutrietional values of tens of thousands of foods. After joinging the YMCA and talking to a trainer I set the daily dietary levels and started recording my daily intake, doing cardio workouts for 20 mins then about 45 mins of weight routine 4 days a week. I really surprised myself, in 3 months I trimmed down to 205 SUPER FIT!, best shape since my early twenties! I think Myfitnesspal, buying a cheap food scale at Walmart and commiting myself were a huge help.... However, From May 2, I was working 60 hrs a week, coaching La Crosse, had kids in Soccer, dogs,etc , Ive balloned right back up.....


----------

